# the worst noise to wake up to



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sad day




































but a happy one as i am going all out on my next setup.

4:30 i hear a splash. im like wtf. get up and my tank is busted, no clue how.

scrambling trying to do what i could, i threw all my coral in my frag tank and hooked it up so that my refug is with it too. its all well. now everything else. i tried taping what i could to slow the water down, but in the process slit my hands all up majorly and i can barely type. so once all water was drained i took my big yellow tang and put him in my frag tank. the rest of the fish were small and couldnt be found. so i called it a night, took a few towels, and got them wet and covered my rock, woke up today thinking it was all a dream, NOT ONE. started by moving everything out of my room as it had tons of water in it. i then took all the rock out, put it in bins with wet towels,(very short on water and containers at this point) moved my 29 and 10 out and put high light/sensative ones in there. now im just going to move everything else out and beat the sh*t out of the tank with a hammer out side so we can throw it away...

BEFORE








View attachment 101454


AFTER








View attachment 101456

View attachment 101457


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

sh*t man, that's a tough break. Was it lack of support that caused it?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have no clue, youd have to come and see the stand to see its sturdyness, there is no way it was support


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sucks man


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

dude that sucks, look s like someone took a baseball bat to it EDITjust noticed taht it says taht u hammered it to take it apart)

GL on ur next setup


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

do you think some rock could of rolled and hit it?It mite be from support the top and bottom pieces are broken it looks like the tank split from the weight of water and the rocks.I dont think the water could break the top and bottom like that.I had a 90 and 150 that broke and both times was the glass only not the top and bottom pieces


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats hard to look at man I'm so sorry to hear that man. Looks like something hit the front of the glass the way it spidered out from that one spot its doesn't look like it was pressure or anything. Looks like it broke the plastic broke up their to. I hope that you can get a bigger better tank now.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

wow







I feel bad for the loss. I'm so paranoid of that happening.








What's your best guess why it happened? The only way I've heard of a tank breaking is from uneven pressure or dropping a rock into it.
best of luck recovering!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

blue, no clue. best bet would be a rock but i dont know. i know i can sleep through anything, maybe i kicked it?? so far only loss suspected is a scooter blenny. im very happy with how this whole thing has gone down other than the fact that my tank is gone...

no more carpet in my room







going concrete only. i have always wanted to be able to drop water on the floor and not worry about it.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Thats absolutely terrible and scary...seriously sorry man.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Damn man, that's awful. Sorry to see that, but hopefully your new setup will top the old one. Good thing you're in a basement!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear illnino.







One good thing will come it you can do the tings you wanted to do after your tank was set up.
GL


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

daaamn. sorry that happened :/ i know you put a lot of effor tinto that setup. best of luck with your next tank.


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow that is shitty that was a really nice set up u had.Good luck on ur next one.


----------



## music_66_bandit (Jan 31, 2006)

Dude that really suck and i was just admiring your tank the other day. How many months had the tank been set up?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the tank has been setup little under a year as a reef.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I'm really sorry to read that man, but how about u let me buy soome of that coral off of you you been trying to sale me.

How big is your next tank gonna be?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hopefully the money I send u will help u on ur tank, u told me u just wanted 10 bucks for what I was wanting to buy off you, well ill give u 20, its not a bundle but every little bit helps.

its just my way of saying thanks for all your help.

give me about 2 weeks and I got man hell I may even buy more


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks. its true, when youre 16, every bit helps. really the only loss i am suffering is the tank which cost me $260. i am getting a standard 125 unfortunateally. i wish to get the same size i have now but it will take over a month untill i would have it. i know a guy at a local fish store and he is hooking me up with a 125 standard pre drilled for only $300. and i will have it by monday. ooh yeah, i also lost a ton of water.. lol and salt, about $20 worth....


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Just glad I could finally be help to you, sorry it had to be at a time like this for u though.

U think ill be ready for what we discussed in a couple of weeks or should I wait?

I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

aww man, that was a great setup man.. ouch.. sorry to see this!!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

That's steal a really good deal on your new 125, but that 180 was bad ass, I might look into getting one of them before iget my 300 gl.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the tank above was actually a 125 also, just a wide and shallow one.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

wanna send me that crocea/maxima?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

ooh man so sad.hope things turn out better soon bro


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

dang man that suckkks, beautifull tank dont worry this time you will make it even better.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

jiggy- are clams that hard for you to get? mine isnt any special colors, fairly bland for a crocea. but im attached to him, he is growing so fast for me. later on i may be able to hook you up with clams for cheap.. and they ship extremely well.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

by the looks of it it looks as though something hit the glass hard, such as a falling rock. Mabey you have a larger species of mantis in there, not likely but one of my lfs just the other day had one crack the glass in one of their lr tanks. I supose your next tank will be acrylic? Really sorry about the whole thig, i went through the same thing when my 135 busted a while back.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey illnino did you ever get bac at me and tell me if you can get a good deal on aquarium s

let me know man


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

cant do that.. sorry. check glasscages.com


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude, that sucks.


----------

